# Thats my Boys!!



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

GR CH Mazpahs Taurus (at only 9 months old too)


CH Stenic Supersonic (age 12 months old)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what beautiful pictures lovely cats,


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh - lovely pictures!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics of your cats


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations they are stunning.


----------

